# IS GOD SAYING HE'S THE ONE? Free Faith-based eBook 6/7/12



## susanrohrer (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be giving away the eBook version of my new book for single women of faith all day (Pacific Time) Thursday, 6/7/12. I wrote this book to answer to the first reader question I received after writing _THE HOLY SPIRIT_. That reader's question became the title:

*IS GOD SAYING HE'S THE ONE?
Hearing from Heaven about That Man in Your Life*

Here's the link, so you can go get your free copy:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JWCPS2









For those who still prefer to curl up with an actual book, the paperback version is available for purchase at:

http://www.amazon.com/God-Saying-Hes-The-One/dp/1477421076

Happy Reading! 

Susan Rohrer, author


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

